

Popset (YC W12) launches a beautiful app for group photo diaries - jansen
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/24/popset-makes-group-photo-sharing-easy-export-to-facebook-even-easier/

======
bguthrie
This is a beautiful and functional photo sharing app, and I've had a lot of
fun with it. Highly recommended. Congratulations to the team!

------
hobonumber1
Don't mean to distract the conversation but am I the only one who is getting a
little tired of the term "beautiful" in the titles here? That should be up to
me to decide. It seems like it's always being used as link bait.

~~~
paragraft
I'm not sure why this was downvoted. A similar thought occured to me; that
like "minimalist" has been by a similar group of people, the word beautiful is
being diluted of its meaning. Beauty's in the eye of the beholder, and I've
never thought to use it to describe a UI, no matter how well thought out or
suitable its colour scheme. Now very suddenly it's become the de jour
adjective of a new generation of apps, along with "delightful", and I'm
suspicious it's more based on fashions amongst the startup crowd and less on
more objective realities.

